# Happy Birthday Nicko!!!!!!!!



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO OUR FEARLESS LEADER!!!!!!!!

Let us all drink a toast to the man who made all this possible! :beer: :beer: :beer:

I wish you health and happiness in the year to come.  :smiles:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Ευτυχή γενέθλια Nicko!!!    * May this year bring you peace, success and contentment.

Warm regards
Mezzaluna


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank you very much. I am very thankfull for the community we have here and the many great people I have met and friends I have made. This weekend I am having dinner with another friend I made through ChefTalk and it just continues to amaze me how far this community has come in a few years.

Sadly I am 37 today so that means I am almost 40!!!!


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICKO!!!!
Thank you for letting me become part of this community! I hope it continues to be here for many more years to come!

Stevie


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday Nicko.

And thanks for making cheftalk possible.

Mark


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Quit complaining you whippersnapper :look:

Ευτυχή γενέθλια σε σας ευτυχή γενέθλια σε σας ευτυχή αγαπητά ευτυχή γενέθλια Nicko γενεθλίων σε σας


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

But Nicko, 37 means you still aren't 40!!! That's plenty to rejoice about. Means your not "over-the-hill" yet!!!! :roll: :roll: (just kidding all you old timers out there!)

Hope your birthday was good. Get to go anywhere cool for dinner?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I would be but a lost soul, floating amidst the rubble of cyber-space debris without a home that is called ChefTalk. Like the founder of a great, promised land, the land of fine food, great conversationalists and lively banter, Nicko is our beacon of light, guiding us through the nefarious trecheries of lackluster web sites. On this, a most special day, I say "hail, hail on our founders birthday." May this year's pot overflow with good food, good friends and good health, Nicko.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday nicko! 
i'm right with chrose - you're still a young pup!! 
kat


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nicko,
Happy Birthday Buddy!!!
You have not only provided me with mental exercise but also physical. I sit at my PC everynight and digest properly instead of laying in front of the TV. This is really my only source of relaxation, and for that I thank you!!!!!!!!! I'm meeting with some CTers this weekend and we will tip one for you :beer: 
Jeff


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Nicko,

37? No worries, the best is yet to come


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

have a great one nicko! you've done a great thing here with this site and i thank you for it. i'm beaming you a virtual schooner of northfork tall toad ale-salud!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Nicko!! What a great space you've provided, thank you!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Have a very happy birthdy Nicko. 

Ahh, to be that young again  

Jock


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks everyone it was a great birthday. Tomorrow night I am going to Tru (again (first time with Mezzaluna)) for some more celebration!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

How did I miss this important event?  Have a great dinner at Tru, and please tell us all about it!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nicko, we want a course-by-course description of your meal. Did Coll get the caviar staircase again? :lips:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Nicko!! :roll:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh, Happy Birthday.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Have a wonderful Birthday!
37 was a very good year...............:lol: 

(& 40 ain't so bad!):bounce:


----------

